# RS-232 Cable?



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a Mitsubishi Projection TV model WS-55413.
I've been using component cables for my 622. I thought I'd try HDMI/DVI & see if there was much of a difference. So I connected the HDMI into the receiver and the DVI plug into my TV in the port called "Monitorlink/DVI."
When I go to my device menu & select Monitorlink the screen is blank. So I checked my TV manual and the instructions for connecting the Monitorlink/DVI include a 2nd step to connect an RS-232 cable to the Monitor Link Control on the back panel of the TV & to the HD Receiver/Controller back panel (which there isn't one on the 622). 
What is the RS-232 used for? Is this something I really need or am I doing something wrong? Is my TV too old to use this type of connection?
I'm kind of clueless on this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

I think RS 232 is a serial cable for computers. My old mac had a serial port out for printer and it was RS 232. It may be for using your Mits as a moniter.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks. Looks like maybe I should just forget trying to connect with HDMI/DVI.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Typically serial links like this were used to integrate components. This was probably there so if you had other Mits. products that had this type of connection you could link them all together and use one device's remote to control them all. I know Sony has had something like that in the past as well. I would imagine that you would not HAVE to have the RS-232 portion connected but can't tell you for sure.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks, Rob.
Is there another step I need to do besides just hooking up the HDMI/DVI to the TV & 622? Because I do not get any picture or sound when I select Monitorlink from my TV device menu.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

cyclone27 said:


> Thanks, Rob.
> Is there another step I need to do besides just hooking up the HDMI/DVI to the TV & 622? Because I do not get any picture or sound when I select Monitorlink from my TV device menu.


The only other thing I can think of is maybe your 622 is running at a resolution that your DVI port on your Mits. can't support? I'd try hooking back up your component connection, change the output to 480p and then try your DVI connection again and see if that does anything? Does your manual indicate what modes the DVI port supports?

Finally, you could have a 622 with a bad HDMI port. If that is the case nothing you do will get that to work. If you are sure the mode you are testing in is supported, and you are sure your cable is good, and your still not getting picture (BTW you will never get sound via DVI) then I'd call Dish and see what they say, they may swap out your receiver.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> The only other thing I can think of is maybe your 622 is running at a resolution that your DVI port on your Mits. can't support? I'd try hooking back up your component connection, change the output to 480p and then try your DVI connection again and see if that does anything? Does your manual indicate what modes the DVI port supports?
> 
> Finally, you could have a 622 with a bad HDMI port. If that is the case nothing you do will get that to work. If you are sure the mode you are testing in is supported, and you are sure your cable is good, and your still not getting picture (BTW you will never get sound via DVI) then I'd call Dish and see what they say, they may swap out your receiver.


According to the manual, DVI supports 480i, 480p & 1080i. Sounds like maybe it is a problem with the 622.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

cyclone27 said:


> According to the manual, DVI supports 480i, 480p & 1080i. Sounds like maybe it is a problem with the 622.


May very well be the HDMI doesn't work on the VIP 622. Also I worked for a company that sold Mits TV's and when I was working for them did deliver several of the sets to consumers. The RS 232 port is for 2 different things it is an inteconnection for other Mits products and for home automation control. Home automation is basically a computer link into all units on the system to be controlled by systems computer to turn on/off with the rest of the units in the system. These were very often controlled by very expensive universal remotes that not only controlled the TV and A/V system but the lights and HVAC in the rooms of the house.


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks. I think I finally understand what the RS232 port is for.
One more question: Can I have the 622 connected to the TV by both component and DVI at the same time?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, you can connect both at the same time.


----------

